# L/F chemical help coral and rocks



## fish (May 29, 2010)

anyone know wich brand name to help corals growth?????
thanks


----------



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

What kind of corals? You should test your tank params before adding any supplements just for the sake of it. I try to keep it as simple as possible and don't dose anything. Just feed and good water quality.


----------



## aQ.LED (Nov 13, 2012)

Most of the supplement can be replace with on time water change, every time you put new salt mix in. Your tank would get the needed supplement back to the tank. The only time you need to add more is when u have a Sps dominant tank where calcium, mag and other supplement quickly drain away by the stony of the coral. I would suggest to use calcium reactor and zeovite , if u only keeping soft coral or some stony coral. Water change should be sufficient


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

Regular water changes, stable water perimeters, a good skimmer, and sufficient lighting is all you should need


----------



## fish (May 29, 2010)

thanks, I just want coral go growth fast and ...........


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

fish said:


> thanks, I just want coral go growth fast and ...........


Corals don't grow fast, plain and simple


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

u want some ting fast growning try watter melon zoas or xina


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

If you are this impatient then reefing is definitely the wrong activity for you.

There's a truism in reefing, "Nothing good happens fast in reefing". 

If you try changing parameters and adding chemicals to increase the "speed" of coral growth, you are far more likely to crash your whole system.


----------



## fish (May 29, 2010)

thanks. I will try slow down....


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

I am not a patient guy myself so trying to slow down is also a problem for me.

For newbies, if you want to improve your odds of long term success, going slow and steady in building up your reef tank is really the way to go.

Anthony


----------



## fish (May 29, 2010)

thans guy...... I try.......


----------



## msjboy (May 2, 2011)

Xenia, colt coral and kenya can be quite fast growing... But may not be the most appealing coral to some because of its limited colours...i think corals are one of the slower growing lifeforms And that is why it does appeal to many. If corals grew like crazy, it would not be a high value hobby.


----------

